# Please help I think I've read too much!



## ThreeGoatBarn (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi.. I apologize for what will most likely be a redundant thread but I have first time goat mom nerves and could use some help. In a week I'm  getting my first Nigerian goats.  3 young wethers.  I've read no alfalfa hay.. but then some say alfalfa pellets. No grain but then some say they need extra protein for the first 6 months. Right now the herd they're in is only on browse.. bit of hay and some grain mix. I don't have that much browse. I have access to coastal hay, alfalfa and a haygrazer. I can get some chaffhaye. Which is the best choice? I like the idea of feeding them some kind of pellet even as a treat to train them to come when called like they are now. Two choices, Noble Goat and a mix from my local feed mill. Which would you choose nutrition wise and how long would you feed? Manna Pro for loose minerals. Thank you


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome from NW Mississippi!
We have 2 wethers and they get free choice hay, some alfalfa pellets, some alfalfa-oat pellets, and browse. The one thing ya have to be concerned with is Urinary Calculi, similar to kidney stones in humans. On a wether, they are usually banded or nuetered at a fairly young age and their urethra hasn't fully developed, so any build up of phosphorus in relation to calcium can cause UC. So, be sure that the percentages of calcium is 2-3 times the percentage of phospherous. Also, make sure your free choice minerals include ammonia chloride in them, this will also help to prevent them from forming. Make sure the amount of pellets that include grains (corn, wheat, oats, etc) is <1% of their body weight. As far as a wether goes on nutritional needs after 1yr of age will do fine on a 50% hay, 50% alfalfa diet. However, alfalfa isn't available in some areas and most feel compelled to give treats and/or pellets. We are of the latter, but actually feed very little grain to them. Just be mindful to pay attention to their urine flow, so ya can monitor any change before a blockage does occur....1 of ours has a small stream and the other has a stream with rapid drips. They have been this way for the 2 yrs that they have been alive. Just remember the ratio and things will be fine...just read the tags before ya buy.


----------



## ThreeGoatBarn (Mar 23, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Welcome from NW Mississippi!
> We have 2 wethers and they get free choice hay, some alfalfa pellets, some alfalfa-oat pellets, and browse. The one thing ya have to be concerned with is Urinary Calculi, similar to kidney stones in humans. On a wether, they are usually banded or nuetered at a fairly young age and their urethra hasn't fully developed, so any build up of phosphorus in relation to calcium can cause UC. So, be sure that the percentages of calcium is 2-3 times the percentage of phospherous. Also, make sure your free choice minerals include ammonia chloride in them, this will also help to prevent them from forming. Make sure the amount of pellets that include grains (corn, wheat, oats, etc) is <1% of their body weight. As far as a wether goes on nutritional needs after 1yr of age will do fine on a 50% hay, 50% alfalfa diet. However, alfalfa isn't available in some areas and most feel compelled to give treats and/or pellets. We are of the latter, but actually feed very little grain to them. Just be mindful to pay attention to their urine flow, so ya can monitor any change before a blockage does occur....1 of ours has a small stream and the other has a stream with rapid drips. They have been this way for the 2 yrs that they have been alive. Just remember the ratio and things will be fine...just read the tags before ya buy.


Thank you! I will be on pee patrol I guess.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 23, 2017)

Something else I forgot to mention, don't change their diet from what they are presently eating....browse and hay are interchangeable...so, don't feel ya have to feed them hand pulled grass or anything. You don't give your locale, so it limits suggestions. I, personally, would stay away from chaffhaye, and would ask the breeder what kind of hay they feed and get some from the feed store. As closely as ya can match their diet at first will save ya many anxious moments, and causing yourself issues that aren't needed. When changing the diet, ya want to do it over a wk or 2. Otherwise, you will upset the balance in the rumen, which can cause several other issues. Sure hope all of this helps ya, was in your shoes just a couple of yrs ago. Again...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 23, 2017)

We breed Nigerians and sell a lot of wethers
Give free choice Bermuda hay
You didn't say how old they were but give them a goat feed until they are about 6-8 months old depending upon their weight
Working up to about 1 cup twice a day
Then reduce the feed and replace with alfalfa pellets
A year old Nigerian wether is great on free choice coastal Bermuda hay and a cup or cup and a half of alfalfa pellets twice per day


----------



## ThreeGoatBarn (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank CntryBoy and OneFineAcre. I'm in between Central and West Texas. Lots of Mesquite, cactus, algerita, holly, acacia some grasses and weeds. Meat goat country. I didn't even ask exact ages. They will be weaned in first week of April. When we went to look at them the one a couple of weeks older was already eating grain with older goats. I asked about what they were eating to try and keep them on a similar diet but he lets them browse and some cheap grain mix in the mornings. Nothing fancy. I'm going to take them to the vet ASAP for a check up and to get their weight so I can follow a good feeding and worming regime. It's just all the choices and conflicting information that has me nervous as we tend to spoil our animals. I just like feeding high quality foods as it pays off in the long run.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 23, 2017)

I always give a quart of my feed to anyone who gets a goat from me to transition 
Or find out what they are feeding
But with  Nigerian  wethers they don't need any feed past 6-8 months
Replace with the alfalfa pellets
And Bermuda hay is good for them


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, ya don't want to think that way with a goat, they will like things that you don't see as "Good".....
Quality on the other hand can take on many different understandings. Price does not always reflect "Quality", our goats didn't like Noble goat, and they were pasture meat goats....they never had sweet feed until they got here, and preferred the cheaper from Co-Op. Then I found out that I was feeding too much and too much grain. So, I have been there, done that....our goats are "Spoiled Rotten" and we only have ourselves to blame. 
I have trimmed branches and tossed them in their pen, cut honeysuckle out of trees and fed to them, they Love sweet-gum leaves. Heck, they will even wait for ya to pick up the acorn off the ground and lick it from your hand, than to beend to the ground and get it for theirself....
I tell ya this to let ya know, that simpler and readily available can be much better than from a "Big Name Brand" high dollar feed.


----------



## ThreeGoatBarn (Mar 23, 2017)

Hah your goats sound like my dogs. Would rather eat old eggs they forage than $$ dog food. I'm feeling a lot better. Thanks guys! They will be browsing the majority of the time with good hay as supplement. Unfortunately my pen area where I will keep them for the first week or so to spy on and pester them is sparce.  I'll ask for a bit of their grain. It's not a premix I believe so hard to emulate.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just remember, if ya can't walk up and touch them, if they get out, it will be extremely difficult to catch them. Always keep some pellets in a pocket...just in case, or grab some favorite foliage to tempt them with. Before ya load them up, put a collar on them...that way there is a hold...ya just have to reach it. We kept ours on a 20' lead, but they only had a pen, so we would get them out and walk them around....we have 20 acres. The bigger fence is almost done, then there will be no need for our daily "Goat Walk"....


----------



## ThreeGoatBarn (Mar 23, 2017)

Thats great advice thanks.  I like the idea of collars. Any specific brand or design that works best? I'm fencing them in close their house we built and will increase the area as they become used to and manageable.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 23, 2017)

We just got the nylon dog collars from WallyWorld...I think we got mediums....the Boys were weaned at 8wks old, and our doe was 8yrs old. She was very skittish and it took us about 8mnths to get her to come to us. But, now she is just the sweetest old thing, very personable, she is a FB pygmy and so she cycles all yr long....only bad thing about her, but she certainly can't help it.


----------



## ThreeGoatBarn (Mar 23, 2017)

Here's hoping my boys will not be too wild. Thanks again for the collar and lead idea. We have a neighbor who's hunting 2 escaped boer goats in our neighborhood for 5 months now.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 24, 2017)

ThreeGoatBarn said:


> We have a neighbor who's hunting 2 escaped boer goats in our neighborhood for 5 months now.


----------



## ThreeGoatBarn (Mar 24, 2017)

Ghost goats!


----------



## ThreeGoatBarn (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey everybody got my 3 boys home and settled in. They're doing great and tamed down from running away if you looked at them to trying to be lap goats. That's one of my boys Pickle. At their previous home they ate browse and sweet feed. Mostly browse. I have hay, Dumor Noble Goat and used some of the sweet feed the owner sent home with me as a training aid. So far they have eaten zero hay. Well maybe a strand here and there. They prefer browse and Noble Goat that I mix with a bit of alfalfa pellet and the occasional treat of left over sweet feed and some BOSS. I top dressed the Noble Goat with some ammonium chloride. They ate it but looking at feeding instructions I didn't give them enough. They might change their minds. I'm really worried about calculi and getting ratios right. My plan was to have them eating hay but that went out the window first day they got here.

Any suggestions on how I can better balance their diet?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 19, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer


----------

